# Internet Explorer can not change home page



## attyrfd (May 31, 2007)

I was directed by Microsoft Update to update IE7.

now the goddamn thing will not let me change the home page. it is set on dell.com

every attempt to eradicate has failed. i reset homepage to google.com, and it will blast it out, replacing with dell.com

i hate Michael Dell.

it simply erases www.google.com from the homepage setting (Tools-Internet Options-General, go to 'home tab')

any ideas?


----------



## Joanyoung (Jun 18, 2004)

http://www.google.co.uk/

click on make google my home page, see if that works

joan


----------



## Joanyoung (Jun 18, 2004)

http://www.google.com/

oops here

joan


----------



## attyrfd (May 31, 2007)

unfortunately, that absolutely does not work. google can be added as an additional home page, but dell.com is rammed in as the primary home page. 

thanks. but no relief.


----------



## Joanyoung (Jun 18, 2004)

I don't know then

Good luck on sorting your problem.

joan


----------



## loquaciousquark (Jun 28, 2007)

Have you tried disabling your internet security provider? My Norton Antivirus had a home page protection enabled that blocked all home page changes without notification. Checking your settings on that might help.


----------



## Kit_Marlowe (Sep 27, 2007)

Has the latest suggestion been successful?

I've met the same problem in IE6. The homepage was suddenly set to Acer's global site, and no matter what I do, it just won't change. If I recall correctly, it happened after a few attempts at installing IE7 (which were always unsuccessful). Not even a format of the notebook has helped. 

It's quite irritating as I've had a run in with Acer's poor customer service and really have no wish to view their website.


----------



## Kit_Marlowe (Sep 27, 2007)

I found a solution of sorts in another post.

Change the homepage url while in Safe Mode.


----------

